# spray foam hazards



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

hi... i had made my decision to go with closed-cell spray foam in my new construction house and then i came across this thread when i searched "spray foam hazards"...

i am having serious second thoughts now...
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...7/out-gassing-bad-stuff-spray-foam-insulation

is it safe and are the risks really there?

anyone have it done fully to their house?

thanks.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If done properly it is safe but it does off gas over time.

Why are you going with such and expensive insulation at the end of the day?

You can build a better wall with just flash and batt and it can be done for a fraction of the price.


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> If done properly it is safe but it does off gas over time.
> 
> Why are you going with such and expensive insulation at the end of the day?
> 
> You can build a better wall with just flash and batt and it can be done for a fraction of the price.


i got quotes from 10.5k to 15k for my 2300sf 2story colonial... how much do you think it'll cost for cellulose?

i'm told that i could save 40-50% in heating/cooling bills... is that a fallacy?

is flash and batt the pink fiberglass stuff?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

danxp said:


> i got quotes from 10.5k to 15k for my 2300sf 2story colonial... how much do you think it'll cost for cellulose?
> 
> i'm told that i could save 40-50% in heating/cooling bills... is that a fallacy?
> 
> is flash and batt the pink fiberglass stuff?


40-50% is complete bunk unless you don't have any insulation in the walls.

Flash and batt is a type of insulation technique and is not specific to any type of manufacturer.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Spray foam is good at air sealing, filling all the nooks and crannies, adds rigidity, high R value...
Downside is that it is very expensive, loses R value over time, highly flammable, off gassing, and quality is highly dependant on skilled labour. I also don't believe it is all that environmentally friendly, and the only reason it is toted as 'green' is that is has a high R value. 

I agree with WoW, there are other options out there. Anyone who says you can save 40-50% on your utility bill just a salesmen. No one can tell you that without doing a study on your house.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

shazapple said:


> Spray foam is good at air sealing, filling all the nooks and crannies, adds rigidity, high R value...
> Downside is that it is very expensive, loses R value over time, highly flammable, off gassing, and quality is highly dependant on skilled labour. I also don't believe it is all that environmentally friendly, and the only reason it is toted as 'green' is that is has a high R value.
> 
> I agree with WoW, there are other options out there. Anyone who says you can save 40-50% on your utility bill just a salesmen. No one can tell you that without doing a study on your house.


+1

Dan and I spoke and the home is new construction.

I have advised him to look at other option like flash and batt, spray-able sealant and traditional bat, wet spray, fiberglass/resin injection, etc.

When you do the calculations on the R-Value, the ccSPF only nets about an average R-Value improvement of 1 on the total wall vs. more traditional insulations and comes at a hefty price tag.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm leaning heavily towards wet spray fibreglass for my addition. Same pros and cons as typical fibreglass, but a tighter install and the excess can be reused. Do you have any experience with it?


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

many thanks to WoW giving unsolicited free advice... i did a little research on flash and batt and it does seem like a viable alternative but there are reports saying that mold/moisture problems are common when doing 'flash and batt'...

how about the blown-in cellulose stuff? i'm worried about getting the batts into the walls after they've been 'flashed' with all the pipes, water lines and wire in basically every cavity of the house...

is spray foam the only insulation that will fill any shape of cavity?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Wet spray cellulose or FG works just fine.

There are no mold issues if done properly.


----------

